# Trouble with Haulmark trailer axles- tire wear



## rainbow hunter (Mar 6, 2009)

Purchased a 2008 Haulmark 6 X 14 single axle enclosed tailer last fall. I have had nothing but problems with the axles and tires on this thing. I have been told that a lot of people are in the same situation.

I took trailer on 2000 km trip and when I got there the inside of both tires( Hi-Run 15 inch) were wore out. The tread wear was really messed up. Looked like cantor was off on the axle. Managed to get trailer back home and tire were wore down to cords at that point.

Dealer told me that axle was slightly off and Dextar replaced axle on warranty. Never used trailer until this trip out west(last week) and you guessed it, the tires are shot again, even worse wear pattern.

Anyone else been in this spot-- took three months of messing with Haulmark to get repairs made. Anyone know what the problem is. I have heard it was a bad batch of bias Hi Run tires? Any input?

Thanks for the time.
:eyeroll: :evil:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a 2007 6x12 Vnose with almost the same problem.

1) The inside of the tires seem to be worn really bad. Not as bad as yours but way way way worse than the outside of the tire (and I only haul a wheeler or decoys which isn't much weight at all)
2) Be carefull of the little screws that hold the side marker on the wheel well. I must have hit a pot hole and the tire bounced up and got cut by the 1" long screw they used to hold the light on. Luckily the tire held its air but I didn't noticed the problem until 250 miles later. I could see the cords through the tread.

3) Several screws that hold the aluminum (siding and trim pieces) on the outside have either busted off or completly came unscrewed.

4) there are several holes from corrosion in the aluminum siding. Really ****** about this..its only two years old...this shouldn't happen. The metal frame and aluminum siding are "dissimilar materials" so they should have known they would react to each other if they touch.

any recomendations?


----------



## rainbow hunter (Mar 6, 2009)

Went to the dealer today, had to jump through a number of hoops. Had to repack the trailer with all the gear that was in the trailer on trip-- go get it weighed, -- provide weigh scale weight reading( confirmed not overloaded)take pictures of tire wear== submit to Haulmark via e-mail-- wait for reply

Then====== Haulmark will be sending out new set or radial tires under warranty to replace bias Hi Run tires-- suspect tires were a bad batch. But also axle may be out of alignment-- advised may need to take it in for axle alignment-- not covered under warranty due to many unknown reasons for axle going out of alignment, pot holes, railway tracks, ruts on roadway in construction zones( ya right!) Dealer was scratching his head about this explanation as well!

Any way, happy they will be sending out new tires-- give this a try and see what happens.

PS:
Sorry cant help with the long screw problems cutting your tire skins-- you must have really hit a hole to compress the springs to permit the tire to hit top of fender well.


----------

